# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Art of Lucid Dreaming - a New eBook Release - PR-USA.net (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*The Art of Lucid Dreaming - a New eBook Release**PR-USA.net (press release)*This scientifically-proven phenomenon is known as *lucid dreaming*. Lucid dreams are exceptional for two main reasons: first, they are extremely vivid and *...***

----------


## BenTheDream1018

I have this book and it's fantastic and its truely a mind fuck! 

I recomend this to anyone who wants to expand their mind a bit.

----------

